# Hair Tips & Homemade Treatments



## Diane

*Herbal secrets to BEAUTIFUL HAIR at your home*

_Lustrous, beautiful soft hair_ is what we all desire. However we must remember that your health is reflected in your hair. If you are healthy your hair will be healthy and vice-versa. *A healthy body has healthy beautiful hair.*

*Here are some home recipes and remedies to beautiful hair*

1. Rub lemon juice all over your scalp and leave for 15-20 minutes. Then rinse off. This treatment ensures dandruff free and absolutely clean hair. The key to beautiful hair is a clean scalp.

2. Mix equal amounts of dried _shikakai_, _amla_ and _ritha_; and powder them. They can also be powdered first and then mixed together. Soak 2-3 handfuls of this mixture over night in some water. It should not be too thin. Next day sieve it and use it to wash hair. It promotes hair growth as well as cures dandruff.

3. Soak dried _amla_ in water overnight. Use this water to rinse hair. _Amla_ is a known hair tonic and a hair nourisher. It also promotes hair pigmentation, which makes the hair dark.

4. Boil some dried _amla_ pieces in coconut oil for a few minutes. Cool and sieve. Massage hair with this oil regularly for thick and lustrous hair.

5. For conditioning hair, henna is the best. A henna paste mixed with curd, an egg and lemon juice is an excellent conditioner if left on the hair for about 45 minutes. If you have dry hair, add 1-2 teaspoons of olive oil or coconut oil to the henna paste.

6. Used tea leaves can be boiled again in 2-3 cups of fresh water. Strain the liquid, cool it and use it on your hair as the last rinse after shampoo. Let down your hair after shampoo and gradually pour the tea water on the head, rubbing gently with the fingers. This will improve the look of your hair and you will get more beautiful hair.

*Black Hair Care Tips *


Massage the scalp regularly to encourage oil production. 
If you have curly black hair, use a wide-toothed Afro comb and if you have relaxed black hair, use a natural bristle brush. 
Combing will help spread the natural oils through the hair, making it look shinier and healthier. Use intensive pre-shampoo treatments. 
Shampoo your black hair as often as you feel necessary but only lather once, using a small amount of shampoo. Rinse thoroughly. Towel-blot, don't rub hair. 
Once a month try a hot oil treatment, which will lubricate dry scalp conditions as well as moisturize brittle black hair. 
If you have a delicate fringe or baby fine hair around the hairline, use a tiny round brush and a hairdryer to blend in this hair. 
Gels are good for molding black hair into shape; choose non-greasy formulas that give hair a healthy sheen. 
If you use hot combs or curling tongs, make sure you shield the hair by using a protective product. 
For extra hold and added shine use a finishing spray. 
Braided black hair needs a softening shampoo that maintains the moisture balance and helps eliminate a dry scalp.
*Brushing Hair Tips and Tricks *
_Hair Brushing_ is an activity which is often done without even thinking about it. "My hair needs a brush" - and one minute afterwords it's all done. If hair get's brushed very often, it's important to do it right.

*First rule: never ever brush wet hair*. It's better to leave wet hair alone until it is dry. There are special products on the market to prepare hair for the dry condition, to allow e.g. easy combing. Most of these products are applied in the last wet phase. After applying e.g. a rinser to your hair and drying it off, you can de-tangle it with your fingers. I suggest to not even comb it in wet condition.

*Second rule: whenever possible, start to comb your hair before you start to brush*. Combing has to be done bottom up. Start combing at the end of your hair. Go through some inches until all knots are combed out, then restart some inches higher. If your hair is really messy today, separate it and comb each strand on its own. After you detangled your hair by this method, you can use a brush to go through the whole length, top down. Don't brush rude. Often the end of a hair fiber is much brighter than the hair cuticle just one inch above. This indicates that the hair fiber was broken, or stretched to rip, which is the result of rude brushing or combing.

You have to *use a good hair comb / brush*. Don't buy cheap plastic stuff! The problem is not that it might rip your hair, but it causes electrostatic, which has an effect like glue - whatever you do with your comb, it will only catch more static.

Here's a *trick to get rid of static (also known as flying hair):* use a mister, and spray some water onto your hair. This will discharge your hair. After brushing you can apply a spray to make your hair more shiny. If it is a good product, it will also protect your hair additionally. If you like to give your hair style and form, you may use styling gels or foams. Additional products will be necessary for a variety of hairstyles, some ladies do use quite some hairspray to protect their long hair during the day to catch static and become flying hair.







Essential, impacting hair care products including shades so rich &amp; subtle hair color, fresh shampoo &amp; silky haircare conditioner

Proper _haircare_ shows from the top of your head, so you want to be on top of your hair. The importance of well cared for hair can be found in the careful selection of haircare products. Hair care requires patience along with gentle hair care products and a hair cut every few months. Hair color is a wonderful option for creating a new look for yourself and haircare products are becoming less harmful to your hair care.

*Haircare* should be considered when you are coloring your hair using hair color products that won't harm your scalp or damage your hair. Haircare coloring is not only quick and easy but the chemicals in products are much less caustic to the hair than they were years ago. Beautiful and natural looking hair color is as sought after as ever and with the the proper haircare and color, you can bring out your eyes and make your skin glow. There are several different types of hair color. Some simply lay color on top of the hair and others require a chemical reaction that takes place inside the hair shaft.

When it comes to normal haircare coloring, permanent color is the most popular choice because it lasts the longest and gives the most dramatic change of tone. Hair care products are available in permanent hair colors that will last until you cut your hair and/or your roots grow out. Demipermanent color is the technique known as "tone on tone" and is gentler than permanent color because it doesn't contain ammonia. The downside is it only lasts around six weeks before it fades. Temporary color is great if you don't want to make a full commitment to change your hair color from blonde to black. Temporary colors can last for up to eight shampoos.

Damaged haircare can be repaired under most any circumstance. Whether your hair is processed, damaged, or simply dry it needs special care. Shampoos that target these problems are emollient and contain more conditioners than other haircare shampoos. Conditioner will moisturize your short or long hair and leave it looking natural and feeling healthy. A tip for shiny hair is to use a deep conditioner once every two to four weeks or balance out the damage by adding olive oil to your hair. Discount hair care products will give your hair a much needed beauty boost.

*A RECIPE FOR STRONG, BEAUTIFUL HAIR *

Even though natural texture and the rate at which your hair grows cannot be changed by what you eat, you can improve the way it looks and feels by switching over to a nutritious, well balanced, protein rich diet.

*NORMAL HAIR*

Eat: Low fat fish, chicken, pulses like dals and sprouts.

&lt;TABLE id=3 height="100%" width="100%" align=center&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="60%"&gt;*DRY HAIR*

Increase intake of low cholesterol, polyunsaturated oils such as margarine, sunflower oil, fruits and foods rich in Vitamin B. Eat: Foods rich in vitamin B, raw vegetables, pulses, wholemeal bread, brown rice, liver, bananas, nuts and oily fish. A supplement of Vitamin E capsules will also help. Avoid: Salty and fatty cheeses. 

*OILY HAIR*

This condition stems from over secretion of the sebaceous glands. Eat: Lots of green leafy vegetables, salads, fresh fruits, yogurt, baked and grilled dishes. Avoid: Fried and greasy foods, milk products and red meat.

*MIXED-CONDITION HAIR*

Eat: Plenty of vegetables and fresh fruits. 

Avoid: Butter, cheese and deep fried foods.

*DULL HAIR*

Eat: Foods rich in minerals - green vegetables, nuts, lentils, wholegrain cereals, shrimps, oily fish and milk. 

*HAIR WITH DANDRUFF/FLAKY SCALP*

Eat: Fresh fruits and vegetables, fish and vitamin A rich foods. Avoid: Dairy products, spicy food, piping hot food and animal fat. 

*FOR SHINY TRESSES *

Does your hair look unhealthy and lack luster? 

. Start using conditioners regularly.

. It is Important that you also rinse off the conditioner thoroughly after wash.

. A easy way to get the shine back in your hair is to use tea-water as a rinse or use a mug or two of water to which you've added juice of half a lemon/or a table spoon of cooking white vinegar as a final rinse.

. You will feel the difference.

*MAKE YOUR OWN ROSE CONDITIONER *

It helps to use a hair conditioner regularly. And while you look for the best brand to buy, you could try this one at home. Soak half a cup of rose petals in hot water for some time. Take half a mashed banana (full if you have long tresses), one table-spoon honey, and a tablespoon of coconut/olive oil. Blend all the four ingredients tin a blender. Massage well into your hair and scalp, and leave the conditioner on for about half an hour. If you can wrap a warm towel around your head the conditioner will have a better effect. Make sure that you wash off conditioner thoroughly with shampoo.

*AMLA - THE BEST MEDICINE FOR HAIR. *

Regular massage of fresh amla mashed to a paste will do wonders. The application of this paste will improve the colour of hair (delay the process of graying), prevent your hair from falling and moreover has a cooling effect on the entire system.


----------



## NYAngel98

Another great thread Diane! You get the best info! Keep up the good work, it really helps our members! THANK YOU!


----------



## Diane

Oh Good! I'm glad you like it.



It helps me too. I'm always learning something new in these tips, tricks and homemade recipes. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## keaLoha

This is a post I can *really* use! Only had dandruff when I traveled for work, so I don't know how it'll do, but I never thought of using lemon juice as a dandruff preventive &amp; will recommend it after trying.

Thanks Diane!


----------



## wanda lee ann

THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT IDEAS


----------



## greeneyedangel

Does anyone have any homemade treatments? I'd love to try some that make my hair soft and shiny.


----------



## katt

thanks for sharing Diane! I'll try some of the tips that you posted.


----------



## keg265

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* This is a post I can *really* use! Only had dandruff when I traveled for work, so I don't know how it'll do, but I never thought of using lemon juice as a dandruff preventive &amp; will recommend it after trying.
Thanks Diane!





the thing with lemon juice, it might turn your hair yellow due to the acidity of the lemons.


----------



## BabyPhatGoddess

_Very cool thread!!! I've been looking all over for tips to make my hair look better, this one did the trick!!!



_


----------



## mskellytran

Thank you, Thank you, THank you!


----------



## NYAngel98

It is an awesome find! Diane was great at finding good articles... but I haven't seen her around much... miss ya hun!


----------



## sapphire928

What exactly is amla? where can i find it???


----------



## emily_3383

cool, thanks for the tips.


----------



## kaori

Thanks ,...verry cool ,..very informatif,..Diane thanks,..i will try your recipes and try with my hair,..


----------



## oObaby_yenOo

..wow this is great, I'm new to the forum and there are soo many great tips about everything here!

..Thank you soo much for sharing these!


----------



## NYAngel98

Great tips!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## jennycateyez

thanx mel


----------



## crazi29

Thanks..yea I do the last one (about the salon look) Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## neurotoxicity

But then you would smell like apple cider vinegar... *cries*

I wish there were at home remedies that didn't leave you smelling like beer or mayo...


----------



## helenguyen

I'd also like to know more about _alma_ and THANK YOU SO SO MUCH FOR THE POST! I will definately try the lemon juice method


----------



## Dolphin

1 part of vinegar and 1 part of water. Rinse on hair to wash away build up and residue cause by conditional, dirt and many more.


----------



## sherice

I'll have to try the tea thing...When I do I will tell you how it goes...any special teas to use?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *sherice* I'll have to try the tea thing...When I do I will tell you how it goes...any special teas to use? Hmmm... not quite sure.. I guess regular tea would work? Be sure to let us know the outcome!


----------



## cowgirl at hear

A good shine/conditioning treament is to blend a peeled avocado (I left the sking on once and thought I'de never get it all out of my hair), olive oil and mayo until it's thick enough to stay put on your hair...slather it on dry hair, put on a plastic cap and sit under heat or do it 10-30 min prior to a shower and let the shower heat get to it. Then just rinse it all out and wash/condition as usual.

One of the plug-in heat caps is a WONDERFUL thing to have, they're not that expensive and make a real difference when trying to deep condition. I went to Sally Beauty Supply and got the heat cap and a bunch of the disposable plastic caps....love em!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx

*You will find most of the 'ingredients' necessary lying around the house. These recipes are a great way to get rid of a problem - FAST! *

*QUICK FIX FOR DULL HAIR:*

*Step 1: *Mix 1 part apple cider vinegar/ 1 part light conditioner.

*Step 2: *Work from roots to ends

*Step 3: *Rinse with warm water for shiny hair!

*QUICK FIX FOR FRIZZY HAIR:*

*Step 1: *Take a pea size dab of lotion/shea butter/olive oil. *Step 2: *Rub between hands and distribute evenly through hair.


----------



## eightthirty

I could definitely use some shine! Thanks! I think I'm going to try this one this weekend.


----------



## Leony

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Maja

Charmaine, do you use regular body lotion?

Becky, thank you for cool tips!


----------



## breathless

oh lala! thank you!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx

i wanna try the acv one but im scared my hair wil smell like it and people will know and think i smell


----------



## Summer

Thanks for posting! I will have to try this.


----------



## AerynGirl

Thank you for the great home treatments and hair tips.


----------



## HunnieGer

BIG thks for those info!

Do we use the lemon juice on our scalp then shampoo and conditioner as usual?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *HunnieGer* BIG thks for those info! 
Do we use the lemon juice on our scalp then shampoo and conditioner as usual?

Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Min

*Used with permission from author/creator.*

*FYI I have done this without heating it up &amp; it worked fine. Check the list of conditioners first to see it yours will work if not the VO5 is only .95 a bottle I used the free me freesia



*

*Snowy's Fave Moisture Treatment



*

1 part Fave conditioner (must be moisture), mine is VO5-Sun Kissed Raspberry.

1/4 part honey

1/4 part clear aloe vera gel (I use Fruit of the Earth).

Place in a cup and warm in microwave for 10 to 15 seconds--just until warm. Wash hair and squeeze out excess, blot dry, leave in under heat cap, warm towels or shower cap, what have you, for an hour or so. Rinse well. Finish (add leave-in if you do so) and style as usual Wah-la!!! Extreme Moistness. This is great after protein treatments!!! WOOT!!!





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



_~ My own Method ~_

I thought I would share with you the method I use most often when using SMT. 

When I make it, I do the following:

~ Mix all ingredients in a cup and stir with a spoon.

~ Pop in in the microwave for a very short time, just enough to warm it.

~ Stir it again with a spoon.

~ Thoroughly rinse hair.

~ Clean hair with method of choice if not using SMT as the cleanser (CO wash) and rinse well. If using SMT as the cleanser, rinse hair well and go to the next step.

~ Squeeze out excess water.

~ Blot dry with a towel gently.

~ Apply the SMT all over, massage it into the scalp and comb it through for a bit.

~ wrap hair in a bun on the top of my head and put a plastic bag or shower cap over this.

~ Can use a heat cap here, and sometimes I do, but usually I just put a towel over that.

~ Leave on for an hour, if you can, or even longer.

~ Rinse well.

~ Finish, dry and style as usual.

~ Shiney hair!





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



LIST OF CONDITIONERS; THE GOOD, THE BAD AND THE UGLY

Some conditioners appear to work in this recipe better than others. In an SMT gone wrong, many report lumps, clumping and difficulty rinsing. So, if you try a conditioner you are unsure of and you see lumps, chances are it may not be a conditioner that will work well with SMT. 



*Conditioners and other ingredients reported to work well*

Africa shea oil

Aubrey Organics GPB

Aussie 3MM

Aussie Mega conditioner

bananas from babyfood jars

bear-jar honey

Biolage Conditioning Balm

Body Shop Brazil Nut Conditioner

Burt's Bees Avacado pre-shampoo treatment

castor oil

Devacurl One conditioner

Down Under Naturals papaya moisture care conditioner

Elucence conditionerExtra-virgin olive oil (EVOO)

Fekkai shea butter

Flaxseed oil

Fresh f21c Meadowfoam Conditioner

Fudge Dynamite

Giannini's Curl &amp; Twirl conditioner

Giovanni 50/50

Kenra

KMS Curlup Curl Hydrator

J/A/S/O/N Jojoba conditioner

Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment (best results reported when using Lily of the Valley aloe gel)

jojoba oil

Les KaritÃ©s

L'Oreal Vive Smooth-Intense Masque

Lush Henna (1 square used as a henna glossing treatment)

Origins Happy Endings

ORS carrot oil

ORS Hair Mayonaise

Mane N' Tail conditioner

Melrose Spray-in conditioner

molassas

Nature's Gate Herbal

Nature's Gate Jojoba conditioner

Nexxus Ensure

Nexxus Humectress

Nexxus KeraPhix

Pantene conditioner

Terax Crema

Trader Joe's Aloe Vera Gel

Trader Joe's Honey

Trader Joe's NourishSpa

Redken Smooth Down

shea butter

Suave Aloe Vera

Suave Milk and Honey (contains protein--see problem list)*

Suave Naturals Chamomile

TRESemme Vitamin E Moisturizing conditioner (see the problem list)

various essential oils

VO5 Blueberries and Cream

VO5 Extra Body

VO5 Tangerine Tickle

VO5 Tea Therapy Calming Chamomile

VO5 Sunkissed Raspberry

VO5 Free Me Fresia



Conditioners and other ingredients reported to be problematic

AO Honeysuckle Rose (too thin?)

Beauty Formulas Avocado Oil Treatment Wax (no cones or proteins, but white buildup reported)

Burt's Bees Avacado (some stickiness reported)

Conditioners containing cones

Clover honey (flakes reported)

De~Luxe conditioner (specks reported and not good results)

Finesse Moisturizing

Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment when used with FOTE gel (curding reported)

Joico Moisturizer (white chunks, hard to rinse)

honey (frizz reported)

honey with beeswax

Inecto Moisture Miracle (flakes reported)

mango

Nature's Gate Herbal (rubbery feeling reported)

Nature's Gate Jojoba conditioner (flakes reported)

Redkin Heavy Cream (stringy, snotty white stuff reported)

Regis Olive Oil conditioner (white stuff reported)

Satinique Hair Repair Masque

Suave Aloe (chukiness reported)

Suave Mango Peach (some white chunks reported, but rinsed easily)

Suave Milk and Honey (curds reported)

Suave Strawberry (waxiness reported)

Toni and Guy Shine Addiction

Trader Joe's Clover Honey (rubbery feeling reported)

TRESemme Vitamin E Moisturizing conditioner (flecks reported--contains cones)

VO5 Blueberries and Cream (chunkiness reported)



Aloe gels reported to work well

Aloe fresh from live plant

Fruit of the Earth aloe gel clear (available at Wal-Mart)

Fruit of the Earth aloe gel green (see problem list)*

J/A/S/O/N Aloe Gel

Lilly of the Desert (available in health-food stores)

Nature's Life Aloe Vera Herbal Blend

Nature's Healer Aloe Vera

Mystify Your Senses

President's Choice Pure Aloe Gel



*Aloe gels reported to be problematic*

Aloe gels with pain relievers added (usually green in color)

Lilly of the Valley aloe gel (flakes reported)

Fruit of the Earth aloe gel (one report of this being problematic) clear gel

Real Aloe Vera Gel (rubbery feeling reported)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Trouble shooting:

If it went wrong it could be...

* It was overheated; try not heating the mix or just warming it.

* Wrong conditioner (see the above lists); cones seem to cause adverse effects, curdling and hard rinsing.

* Wrong aloe gel (see the above list)

* Wrong ratios; usually too much aloe gel will result in possible coating/harder rinsing.

* Not covering with a plastic bag or shower cap--if this mix dries on your hair, it can be hard to rinse out. If that does happen, soaking your hair in a tub of plain warm water for about 20 minutes and then doing a CO wash may loosen it and help remove it.



Hints:

* Some report using SMT as a CO wash with great results.

* If honey leaves you frizzy, try just using aloe gel mixed with conditioner.

* You may have to try different conditioners until you find the one that gives you the results you are looking for.

* You don't have to use a microwave to heat the mix, you can set a cup of it into a bowl of warm water. That may be a good option and an even more gentle way of warming it up.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*From the lists above, I think it is safe to say that dimethicone should be avoided when looking for a good SMT conditioner. *



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Some common abbreviations you may find in this thread:

CO - Conditioner or condition-only washing method. 

C-COW-C - Condition-wash with shampoo/conditioner dilution-condition washing method.

CWC - Condition-wash-condition washing method.

SKR - VO5 Sun kissed Raspberry conditioner.

WO - Water only washing method


----------



## NYAngel98

Cool info Min... thanks for posting!


----------



## andrews_girl728

hey !!

If you beat 1 egg with 2-3 Tablespoons of Olive Oil it will leave your hair realllyyy soft ! I've tried it before and works great ! It smells like you're baking a cake lol.. but once you wash out the smell doesnt linger or anything i was surprised how soft it left my hair. Just be careful to make sure you rinse it ALL completely out !!!

I also heard Mayonaisse does the trick too.

hope it helps.


----------



## hann

Thanks very much.


----------



## KathrynNicole

Great tips!



Thanks for sharing, Melissa.


----------



## lglala84

Quote:
An all-natural way to eliminate shampoo build-up and toxins in your hair is with apple cider vinegar. Rinse your hair once a week with one cup of apple-cider vinegar, found in grocery stores or health stores. *Hair styling fact*

Cool info!


----------



## peekaboo

great tips!


----------



## hann

*For Dry Hair:* 

Hair normally has a moisture content of approximately 10%. If your hairâ€™s moisture content drops below this level the key is to increase the hairâ€™s ability of attract and retain moisture. This is accomplished by using moisturizers. Good one have "humectants" that not only replace lost moisture but actually attract moisture and retain it in the cortex of the hair. Essential fatty aids (EFAâ€™s) are great moisturizers. One of the best and most cost effective essential fatty acids is safflower oil. It is the kind you can buy to cook with. It is rich in EFAâ€™s. The scalp produces the best EFAâ€™s called sebum. The problems is once the hair grows past the neck line or does not have direct contact with the scalp the scalps natural oils can not be utilized throughout the hair shaft. At this point you can manually replace the lost EFAâ€™s by:

[*]*Placing 1 or 2 drops of safflower oil in your palms and rub them together. *

[*]*There should only be enough to make your hands "shine" in the light. *

[*]*Carefully take your hair (while dry) and "scrunch" the small amount of oil to the ENDS first and work toward the scalp. *

[*]*Leave this in your hair. *

[*]*1-2 drops of safflower oil on dry hair is so small, you wonâ€™t notice it is there. By doing the above as often as necessary, will ensure your dry hair will have the proper amount of humectants to attract and retain moisture. The key is a small amount will go a long way.*



For Frizzy Hair: 

If you have frizzy hair, please read Dry Hair (above) first. Frizzy hair, whether you have fine thin hair or thick course hair is usually due to a lack of moisture and lack of protein in the cortical layers of the hair. You can solve your problem with the frizzies with a silicone oil product made for frizzy hair, buy we prefer to solve the problem rather than treat the symptoms. Here is how:

[*]*Do the same process in Dry Hair (above) first. This step will ensure a proper moisture balance. *

[*]*We have a special product for frizzy hair on special seeNO MORE FRIZZ - Shape Up Mist*

*For Permed Hair:* 

If you have permed hair, please read Dry Hair (above) first. Permanent wave solution robs the hair of EFAâ€™s. It is important to take the steps above mentioned in "dry hair" to combat this problem. Also, a key step in maintaining a permament wave is to add electrolyes to the cortical layer and close the cuticle with a pH of less than 4.0. You can do this easily by :

[*]*Do the same process in Dry Hair (above) first. This step will ensure a proper moisture balance. *

[*]*You may consider taking Fast Grow Hair Formula prior, during and after the perming process to ensure strong hair.*

*For Color Treated Hair:* 

If you have color treated hair, please read Dry Hair (above) first. When you have your hair color treated , the peroxide "oxidizes" your hair as is true with permed hair. The result is the same. Dry â€¦ dull hair. To solve this problem:

[*]*Do the same process in Dry Hair (above) first. This step will ensure a proper moisture balance. *

[*]*You may consider taking Fast Grow Hair Formula prior, during and after the coloring process to ensure strong hair.*

*For Relaxed Hair:* 

If you have relaxed hair, please read Dry Hair (above) first. If you have relaxed hair, please read Dry Hair (above) first. Relaxers rob the hair of EFAâ€™s. It is important to take the steps above mentioned in "dry hair" to combat this problem. Also, a key step for relaxed hair is correcting the damage that was done during the processing. Relaxers are the most damaging of all chemical processes to the hair. You can do this easily by :

[*]*Do the same process in Dry Hair (above) first. This step will ensure a proper moisture balance. *

[*]*You may consider taking Fast Grow Hair Formula prior, during and after the relaxing process to ensure strong hair. *


----------



## NYAngel98

great tips!


----------



## SqueeKee

My hair is crazy dry, so I can use these tips! Thanks for posting!


----------



## KathrynNicole

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lemonpops

i have really thin and dry hair! great tips


----------



## zombies8myheart

oooh very helpful =]


----------



## KimC2005

These tips are all really helpful!!


----------



## ivette

really good info thanks


----------



## dreeeem

thanks for the useful tips.


----------



## sandra mondrago

Help!!!!! I have the crazy frizzes, but only on the front of my hair



. I tried everything from the most expensive to the home remedies. and nothing seems to help. I rub grapeseed oil or African grow for now but my hair seems to look oily most of the time. I have curly to wavy hair and I dye the roots every three weeks due to severe premature graying. I was told you shouldn't was your hair but once a week. Any truth to that? I welcome any advice.


----------



## sheilarose

Wow!!!!Thanks for all the great ideas people go to the trouble of letting us guys know about.


----------



## caramelmisz

I've also heard to get rid of the static, rub a fabric softener sheet like Bounce down your hair.


----------



## Aquilah

Lots of great info! Good deal!


----------



## frazerti

here is a stimulator, my mom, her hair fell out and I mixed up some ingredients olive oil, lecithin, vitamin e, and honey heat it up not hot but warm and keep on your hair as long as you like its also great for shine but really its a hot oil treatment to me, and my mothers hair is down to mid back till this day this stuff works. also I usually mix a conditioner with mayo, eggs. honey. vitamin e. olive. and blend in some mint to wake up the scalp, sometimes I use different plants like aloe, and green tea also for waking up the scalp. also ginseng all of them a fam recipe. i use on my clients and i get superb results


----------



## LadyBa

one thing i use is 1 part mouthwash 3 part water i wash my hair, pour it and massage it, then i wash again... it shines sooo much, it last for days too


----------



## fatin

great info!! thanx a lot


----------



## drienneee

i love adding mashed avocado with a few tablespoons of olive oil into my hair for about 30 minutes. after it is rinsed out, my hair is luxuriously soft and shiny!!


----------



## Jane Bolton

Well I know what you mean about the apple cider vinegar but there are other vinegars too. Have you tried Baking Soda/Bicarbonate of Soda to clarify your scalp? OR 100% pure aspirin to cure dandruff..

Here's a brilliant website that I found called "The Life of a Mixtress" where she explains how to use both - ingredientjunkie.blogspot.com

http://ingredientjunkie.blogspot.com...imme-some.html

for the Baking Soda

AND

http://ingredientjunkie.blogspot.com...s-anymore.html

for aspirin


----------



## diva237

Where do you purchase amla?


----------



## tagzii

thanx, gr8 tips!


----------



## vmstanford

Such a great thread, thank you everyone for the posts!! I can't wait to try some of these out!


----------



## melisaram

lechin all i can find is tablet where do you purchase it?


----------



## dezire

thankx a lot ....hp it works too


----------



## deadbychocolate

wow!! thanx!! i agree with henna... very good conditioner...


----------



## d.ngu719

thanks i needed this for the shineee


----------



## dz53

Good tips.... So I guess eat healthy hugh.


----------



## Gail Evans

Hi guys, could you tell me what this mysterious 'amla' is, and where is it available?

GE.


----------



## lamis

Thank you


----------



## moon14

great info thanks.


----------



## xxmonjovixx

thank youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## alidpayne

I just wonder about using the lemon juice on color treated hair. Did any of you that tried this have color? What were your results? I am DYING to try this, but I am a little scared.


----------



## rosdan

thanks for sharing


----------



## magosienne

yay, thanks for the tips, they're really helpful. i drink a lot of tea, so next time i'll sure try to rinse my hair with some^^.

try also shea butter. once a week or more if your hair is really dry, put a good amount on your hair, especially the length, and wait 5-10 minutes. rinse well and voilÃ , deeply nourished, shiny, sooooft hair.

the egg thing is also wonderful.


----------



## Insung

Thank you so much


----------



## xxmonjovixx

that's really cool

thaaanks


----------



## magosienne

a tip that may sound strange. i tend to put a few drops of oil on my hands before applying it on my hair. i generally use my hands to comb my hair, but it's not a precise job if you want to apply the oil uniformly. try to use a small comb, the same used for kids when they have headlouses.


----------



## RUUPU.RUUPU

Whoa! There's finally something about the promotion of hair growth; it takes ages for me to grow my hair~ thanks!


----------



## jydnsmom

great post ! what is alma anyways? and where do you get them?


----------



## nomi

so is there anyone on here that knows what amla is?


----------



## ClothingCult

Lots of great info here, thanks!


----------



## AngelaGM

That is an excellent article!


----------



## gina2328

After my hair is dry, I put about 3-4 drops of jojoba oil in my hands and rub my hands together well. Then I rub the oil all over my hair from the top of my ears down. My hair is BSL, coarse and prone to frizziness, and the oil makes my hair soft and smooth and shiny. If you have thin hair you may only want to put in 1-2 drops of oil.

In the above, instead of jojoba, some people like to use coconut oil or shea butter. The best kind of shea butter is unrefined from Africa with the healing properties intact. You can use a small amount as a leave in to make your hair look soft and shiny, or overnight as a conditioning treatment.

If leaving overnight, saturate your hair, put in a shower cap, then wash upon wakening the next morning.

After I wash my hair, I like to use clear Aloe Vera gel (not the green color) as a leave in. This takes care of the frizzies. It also adds some body and curl definition. One brand I like to use is Fruit of the Earth.

I might occasionally put a small amount on the canopy of my hair for frizz control also.


----------



## Sarah84

some great tips, sometimes i dont think i look after my hair as much as i should


----------



## brenda307

Thank-you for all the info! Great tips!


----------



## chocobon

Great info,thnx for posting!!


----------



## lucky_se7en

wow thanks so much for the shiny hair treatment&lt;3


----------



## beautydiva

thanx 4 posting


----------



## puff8990

Thank you all for the great tips. I am new to the site and I have some hair challenges and I can't wait to try some of the tips I have read.


----------



## princess_eyez

Thank You For The Great Ideas


----------



## gina2328

I literally do the shea butter or the jojoba oil every day and my hair is loving it. Its natural and it works great. I messed up my hair by getting highlights and instead of getting just the roots done the hairstylist was doing from the roots to the ends each time. So now I have dry and damaged hair from the bleach. I have stopped highlighting, and am just dyeing my hair now. Its less damaging.

So, watch out for excessive dyeing and highlighting, they should just do the roots for touchups. I didn't know that


----------



## magosienne

i second you on shea butter gina. it's surprising how a simple thing can make your hair so stunning. i also love using helianthus oil, and coconut oil, my favorite because it also leaves a delicate smell of coconut on your hair.


----------



## cimelleh

very informative, thanks!


----------



## alexxa

I am new here and I have to say this forum is great..





I will try to use lemon when I rinse my hair and the mask with avocado and other tips..Where do you find shea butter? I've only heard about it as an ingredient in cosmetics. It is also called karite.

An other great mask that I use regularly contains eggs and castor-oil..it has great results.





I'd like to know what else you've tried..


----------



## raineywife

thanks for the great black hair tips. i am also researching natural products for skin, hair and overall health. this is great. thanks again.


----------



## onetwenty

For all the girls w/curls....SALINE SOLUTION. I use it as a curl activating rinse after conditioning my hair. Works wonders!


----------



## lobelia71

wow thanks!


----------



## nics1972

Originally Posted by *Gail Evans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi guys, could you tell me what this mysterious 'amla' is, and where is it available?GE.

For all ye people mystified by the mysterious "AMLA", it is a fruit very commonly found in India. It is also powdered and sold for medicinal/aesthitic uses. Try looking for Amla powder (or powdered amla) packets at Indian grocery stores or at a health food store. If you do go to an Indian grocery store, you can also find some hair oils with Amla in them. Areetha (Reetha) and Shikakai are fruits as well. We get these in India and I believe even these are sold in powdered form. Again, the source would be an Indian grocery store. There are some Indian brands of shampoos that have Areetha and Shikakai as ingredients. I am not sure about a hair oil having these, but it is a possiblity. I buy the hair oil with Amla and douse my hair with it occassionally. That does the trick. Occassionally, I use a seven oils mixture I bought at Sally's. Amla helps in preventing hair graying. The powder can also be consumed. It is slightly tart, but you can gulp it down with water. My mom sent me another form of Amla, which is cut and dried and salted and eaten as a refreshment. I munch on this a lot and my hair gets the necessary nutrition from just devouring the amla.Hope this helps.

PS: Try an internet search. You might find something and but the stuff online.

EDIT: Try looking for Amla juice too. That works just as well.


----------



## princessmich

Awesome thread. BTW, does anyone know if a recipe for making "Hair Serum" for frizzy hair exists? Thanks.


----------



## ivette

thanks for the tips



diane


----------



## magosienne

i found this sort of styling wax for a few euros, the brand is activilong. it's great for styling my tousled hair, i apply just a tiny nut on my hands, warm it, then apply it on my length. it can make your hair heavy if you put too much, but it's perfect for a brushing. i don't use it too often though, you need a good shampoo to take all off.


----------



## AlleGegenAlle

Has anybody tried using egg yolks as a hair mask? I read somewhere that the proteins and such are good for damaged hair, so I put 2 egg yolks on my hair, concentrating on the damaged parts, left it on for an hour and rinsed REALLY well with cool water.

It ended up leaving my hair a dull, sticky mess, and I had to shampoo twice to get all of the egg residue out of my hair. :/


----------



## Aprill

This one is for dandruff:

Home remedy for dandruff itchy scalp is what you need if you are looking for relief.

Apply curd on your hair leave it for about half an hour and then wash it with shampoo. Apply curd on your hair leave it for about half an hour and then wash it with shampoo.

Massage your hair with warm coconut oil and apply the juice of 2 lemons, steam your hair and leave the oil on for about 2 hours. Shampoo with a mild shampoo. Repeat 2-3 times a week.

Use as much vinegar as you can. pour it directly on your scalp. rub around. leave for 5 min. Rinse. repeate if needed. (this usually works for only mild dandruff.

Soak 2 tablespoons fenugreek seeds in water overnight. In the morning grind into a fine paste. Apply all over scalp and leave for Â½ an hour. Wash with mild shampoo.


----------



## xEdenx

This is good advice.


----------



## SweetCherries

Wow this was great thank you ^^ i'm going to try some of these


----------



## cca4a

great info


----------



## GEM5000

honey n cinamon mix work great fro my hair....mix the 2 and apply on hair

leave for about 15-20min then wash as normal....

u'll see results after 1-2 washes


----------



## HUNTRESS

for shiny and fealthy brown hair:

mix some walnut oil and some honey. put it on your hair (except for the roots of your hair) and leave it for 2-3 hours. it smells great and your hair will feel great. use once a week


----------



## avesoriano

i use olive butter


----------



## eloque

Thanks for posting. I'm looking forward to trying some.


----------



## fuzzbuzzle

Very cool thread, thanks to all from a site newbie!


----------



## <3Lau.Rawr<3

lemon juice helps make blonde hair lighter

mix salt &amp; water in an empty spray bottle and use when you're hair is wet, scrunch and it makes beautiful curls/waves


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *GEM5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif honey n cinamon mix work great fro my hair....mix the 2 and apply on hairleave for about 15-20min then wash as normal....

u'll see results after 1-2 washes

cool, i'll try that.
the best moisturizer (for me anyway) stays coconut oil. i like to apply it at night on my length (avoid your scalp), and then shampoo normally my hair the next morning. the amount depends on how dry and how long your hair is, but usually you don't need much.

a cheap shampoo is also rhassoul. i mix a good tablespoon of this clay with water (until you get a paste). then i apply on my hair, massage my sclap a bit, let it sit for a few minutes, then rinse. it's really gentle.


----------



## gwaihir

That rose conditioner one sounds good... Shall be trying when I get home. I love these homemade treatments. Thanks!


----------



## star*

*Thank YOU*


----------



## babyjane

thank you so much! i'll definitely be experimenting with some of those.


----------



## miezy

the best thing you can do if you have dry hair, is when you warm a bit olive oil, put it in the lengths, wrap a towel around it and leave it in for a few hours.


----------



## yokke

Thank you!! I will try today!


----------



## blondie00

i always brush my hair when it is wet..i know better now.


----------



## MamaRocks

Cool post! Thanks


----------



## Nat2Suite

definately trying some of the homemade stuff ;-)


----------



## na2a

what is the best way to make you hair grow faster?


----------



## amono

for a healthy shiny hair try this

for a healthy shiny hair try this

mix a small cup of olive oil + 1 egg +1/3 cup of honey

put the mixture on your hair and cover it with plastic cover

then leave it for almost 3 hours

then wash it with warm water

use this mixture once amonth

then you will have ahealthy and shiny hair


----------



## amono

try this mask for a beauty and smooth skin

take a ripe avocado and pill it and take out its seeds

then mix it with a spoon of honey and a spoon of limon juice and some milk

put this mixture in the fridge for 30 min

put the mixture all over your face and neck for 20 min

then wash it with cold water

this mask will help you get a white , very smooth skin

I hope you will try it


----------



## lishlash

one of my faves too!


----------



## lishlash

have to give this one a go


----------



## lapuce

Such great info thanks a lot 11 i will try the baking soda and see if it works


----------



## farahm

Wow! thanks


----------



## Embria

great


----------



## shellie

thank you all ladies!

there are so many great recipes and i can't wait to try them!!! *hugs*


----------



## Lonelle

If you have curly hair that you blow dry/iron straight regularly, you want to wash your hair as infrequently as possible to avoid this long process. If my hair gets a little greasy between weekly washes, I use this dry herbal shampoo to get clean hair without wetting it!

DRY SHAMPOO:

This consists of dried powdered orris root (available from a herbalist). It smells like violets and can be mixed with an equal quantity of Fuller's earth to make it go further.

Directions:

1.Part hair in sections across the scalp and sprinkle the shampoo on to each parting

2.Use a salt shaker for even distribution and do not rub the shampoo into the scalp

3.When the whole head has been covered leave for 5 minutes

4.Vigorously brush the hair with long easy strokes until all the shampoo has been removed

5.Place a towl over your shoulders before brushing out!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

For extra body and shine use a mixture of a raw egg and a tablespoon of your favorite shampoo. Mix these two ingredients together and use as you would shampoo. Use cool water water when rinsing out. You will see a lot of shine with this recipe!! Also if you do not use all ingredients at once-refrigerate it and use it next shampoo.


----------



## JuliannaSophia

nice thanks for that!


----------



## salsabeel

thanks


----------



## kyslee

great tips!


----------



## tamen76

For faster hair grow, these herbs and oils work best:

Burdock, Catnip, Chamomile, Lavender, Rosemary, Saw Palmetto, Thyme, Yucca

You can use them in scalp rubs or final rinses and deep treatments.


----------



## khewes

I'm always looking for ways to use natural products. This thread has been great and very informative.

Thank you!


----------



## breathofreshair

These tips are awesome! Thanks guys! Can't wait to try some of them out!


----------



## Jack

This type of hair is very fine in texture. It is easily affected by atmospheric pollution and needs to be shampooed and washed more often. If you have oily hair, then try and keep it covered when going out in the sun. Diet too is important. Avoid fried food and dairy products. Increase our intake of fresh fruits, green and leafy vegetable and salads. Drink plenty of water.

LIME AND VINEGAR RINSE:

Take a cup of warm water and add three tablespoon of vinegar along with the juice of one lemon. Gently massage this mixture into your hair and scalp. Leave it on for 30 minutes. Wash and rinse with water.

ALMOND OIL AND WATER APPLICATION:

Take half cup water, add to this a teaspoonful of almond oil. Massage this into your hair half and hour prior to your bath. Shampoo and rinse off. Note, the massage is with oil and water emulsion. Do not use only the oil.

BAKING SODA RINSE:

The hair accumulates dirt very quickly. In addition, there is a build up of shampoo and conditioner. It alters the alkaline (pH) levels, making the hair oily and limp. Here is a quick rejuvenation application. Take a tablespoon of baking soda, add to it 4 tablespoons of cider vinegar. Rub this into your scalp, leave it on for 5-7 minutes and shampoo your hair. It comes out squeaky clean, vivacious and buoyant.

COLOGNE RUB:

Mix equal parts of any cologne and water. Use cotton wool to rub this mixture into fine partings of the hair. This lifts grease of the roots. Wash hair as usual.

APPLE AND VINEGAR RINSE:

Great one apple. Add to it half cup vinegar. Apply generously all over scalp and length of hair. Leave it one for 20 minutes, wash off, rinse thoroughly.

TEA RINSE:

Make a tea rinse by boiling tea leaves in water. Squeeze in juice of one lime. Strain and keep aside. After a shampoo use this rinse. Leave it on for 20 minutes, wash off, rinse thoroughly.


----------



## Dragonfly

Oily hair is also caused by over active oil glands. When I did Accutane for my oily, acned skin, as the oil on my skin dried up, so did my oily scalp.

Before, I would have to wash my hair daily - sometimes twice in the summer.

Now I can easily go 3-4 days without washing my hair.


----------



## sugarwoman

Thank you for the great info!

I've been using a water/baking soda/vinegar solution every other day for my hair and it is fantastic. My hair is somewhat oily, and I'm trying to not shampoo every day.


----------



## Anatomica

i am using vinegar sometimes too but it makes my hair too silky and i dont like that becuse i wear backcombed hairstyle.


----------



## Angels_Decay

Gets your hair super strong and also helps with dandraff!

This is a japanese oil tretment that should be used 3 times a week. But the ginger can irratate a sensative scelp, if you want, disregard it and just used the sesame oil tretment.

*You'll Need:*

Fresh Ginger Root

Sesame Oil

*Preparation:*

Grate a piece of the ginger root with a grarter, place in a piece of gauze and squeeze out the juice (discard the solid parts). Mix the juice and oil in 1:1 ratio. Make a new batch for each use.

*To Use:*

Message the oil mixture into the scalp and through hair. 10 mins prior to shampooing.

You can also leave on hair as a pack treatment. Wrap in a warm damp towl and leave on for 30mins or up tp 3 hours. Rince and shapoo. *Ginger can irratate the scalp, rinse right away if this happends. Repeat 3 times a week.


----------



## linette

thanks for the tips !!!


----------



## aney

Thanks!


----------



## msmack

wow this has been really helpful ! thanks!


----------



## jones10021

Thanks you for the tips.



I will try your recipe tonight. I've heard a lot of talk over Alma and henna, and I think I'm finally convinced to try it.


----------



## esha

I haven't decided if henna is good or not. All I know is that henna coats the hair with a coating allowing the hair to shine. But I heard that it's not always good for your hair if you dye it on a regular basis because it can prevent your hair from being dyed.


----------



## magosienne

try jasmin oil as a hair treatment. i foudn that stuff for cheap in an indian store, and it works great. plus i have forgotten how much i love the jasmin scent.


----------



## moccah

Great tips! thanks a lot, I will try the vinegar stuff, My hair sometimes lacks the shine when I forget to use conditioner a few times....

when it comes to combing my hair....I dont, I comb my hair only after washing it, after that i wont comb it untill the next wash, sounds a bit weird I know, but this really prevents my ends to split

I have very easy hair, so when I straighten it it wouldnt need a fix up untill I wash it again


----------



## AngelaGM

Where can I find fresh amla? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## LookLovely429

These are some awesome tips...I use a lot of them but am always looking for additional advice. Thanks!!!


----------



## Snoo

For #1: That's actually for greasy hair, it reduces the sebum secretion. You will notice that some oily hair shampoos have lemon, like Elseve in Pink, the light version.


----------



## ashbee

henna is good if u have dark hair..because it does color your hair!!! so if u are anything but adark brown or black..i suggest u not use it..it will give u copper/red tones..i have dark brown..and when i use henna (usually in the summer..cuz it keeps u'r head nice and cool..lol..it gives my hair a ting of copper color in the sun..otherwise not very noticable...but it is good for hair...

amla on the other hand..haven't really used but a lot of desi girls swear by it...u can find it at any indian shop usually..they look like small green tomatoes..

lemons on the other hand..have heard that they are also good for the hair..but they also highlight your hair if u leave it on and go out in the sun...hope i help somewhat..


----------



## PrincessMiracle

*I use a hair treatment once a week..its a mixture of gram flour..yogurt..egg..lemon juice..honey and banana pulp..apart from this i oil my hair once a week with either olive oil or mustard oil (mustard oil puts life back to my hair) Or the other options are amla hair oil or vatika hair oil (its a herbal hair oil consisting of coconut oil..amla..henna..and lemon extract..not sure if its available in U.S but its one of my faVouritez)..as far as the rinse off conditioner is concerned..i wana l0ve using it but everytime i use it i decide i wont use it again..for the simple reason that it neither has any positive affect nor any negative affect on my hair so for me its just a waste of time cuz i'v oready got smooth silky hair



but still i use it sometimes hehe..well this is all about my hair care routine*


----------



## HeavenScott

Great Post... and huge information...

Hair loss can be an embarrassing situation for anyone, young or old. But there are things that can be done to stop hair loss and even re-grow lost hair.

You have mentioned all possible ways to maintain a healthy hair...

It was great to read all the information...


----------



## Doya G

Originally Posted by *esha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't decided if henna is good or not. All I know is that henna coats the hair with a coating allowing the hair to shine. But I heard that it's not always good for your hair if you dye it on a regular basis because it can prevent your hair from being dyed. true. you can't die your hair six months after you put henna on.

all hair dressers here say that.


----------



## esha

Originally Posted by *homemade-beauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Check out *homemade-beauty.webs.com* for more good homemade remedies. This is a great site! Thanks


----------



## katg73

OMG... this is so AWESOME and INFORMATIVE!!!

But... I do wonder, is putting lemon juice on your scalp bad at all for your hair? It just seems that it could dry out your hair... but again I have no idea (obviously I wouldn't be asking this question lol).

Excuse me for questioning, I just wanna know. Thanks!

Originally Posted by *ashbee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif henna is good if u have dark hair..because it does color your hair!!! so if u are anything but adark brown or black..i suggest u not use it..it will give u copper/red tones..i have dark brown..and when i use henna (usually in the summer..cuz it keeps u'r head nice and cool..lol..it gives my hair a ting of copper color in the sun..otherwise not very noticable...but it is good for hair...amla on the other hand..haven't really used but a lot of desi girls swear by it...u can find it at any indian shop usually..they look like small green tomatoes..

lemons on the other hand..have heard that they are also good for the hair..but they also highlight your hair if u leave it on and go out in the sun...hope i help somewhat..





How would I obtain or make my own henna to use this on my hair? I have insanely dark hair (well, not jet black... but still pretty dark!). I'll go for anything that makes it slightly lighter AND is good for the hair! Oh! and exactly HOW would I put it on my hair and for how long? I mean, do I just slather it on? LOL.. ahh! Sorry this is all just so much information and it's super interesting!!!


----------



## kaniska03

*For Healthy and Shiny hair*


It is better to apply castor oil for a healthy growth of hair. 
Wash hair with tea once in a week.
Apply besan in the hair and wash it with water drained from the cooked rice.
Soak a handful of gooseberry in a cup of milk for two hours. Make it as a paste and apply in the hair.
Apply the mixture of an egg white, 2 spoon of castor oil, 1 spoon glycerin, in the scalp and hair. Wash it after some time.
Massage hair with warm coconut oil an hour before washing. Let it soak. Cover your head with a hot towel and wash your hair after an hour or so. 
Boil a few hibiscus flowers in coconut oil. Filter and use this hair oil to control hair loss and thinning.


----------



## blueglitter

this thread is great, thanks for the info, thing with me is i have 1 patch of really sore dry skin at the front right side of my head but the rest would be described as greasy, i tried putting olive oil on it over night but that didnt really help (the hairdresser told me to do that) what else could i try?


----------



## Lovelyskincare

Thanks Diane for the info.

Here's my home made recipe for hair loss.


Castor oil combined with white iodine can show amazing results. Part your hair in small sections and apply the oil to the scalp with cotton. Massage it with your finger tips.
Squeeze the milk out of 1/2 a coconut; add the juice of half a lime and massage into the scalp. Leave on for 4 to 6 hrs. Wash with a mild shampoo
Thanks,thelovely.ca


----------



## jessicahrtsck

thanks for tips


----------



## allensmith123

i want to give one suggestion about home hair care... try to use good hair scissors if u r caring ur hairs at home... scissors are main n important part of hair cutting try to get best hair scissors....

beautyimpex(.)com


----------



## talyorross

Placing 1 or 2 drops of safflower oil in your palms and rub them together. There should only be enough to make your hands "shine" in the light.

Carefully take your hair (while dry) and "scrunch" the small amount of oil to the ENDS first and work toward the scalp.

Leave this in your hair.

1-2 drops of safflower oil on dry hair is so small, you wonâ€™t notice it is there. By doing the above as often as necessary, will ensure your dry hair will have the proper amount of humectants to attract and retain moisture. The key is a small amount will go a long way.


----------



## pinky girl 111

wow this is great


----------



## withlove2022

I've never heard of washing hair with tea. I might have to try it. thanks for the tip


----------



## HAIRPRO

What a wealth of valuable information. Are you a practicing cosmetics scientist?


----------



## StylistaNista

I love the ideas. This should help anyone who does their hair at home or the salon.


----------



## addiemartin

Really good tips! Thank youuu!


----------



## Betty Li

thanks for your infor


----------



## larrybrown06

Hello,

 Wow!! What a great tips and ideas you have shared here.

 I wanna try this before but now i will definitely try it.

 Thanks for your great post.

 Keep posting.


----------

